# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  USULAN UNTUK SELURUH MEMBER

## arungtasik

Sahabat-sahabat, para penggemar koi... Belakangan ini forum kian ramai, anggota forum sudah menuju angka 1.700. Fantastis.

Hanya satu hal yang menurut saya agak meresahkan: rasanya mutu postingan di forum ini semakin menurun kualitasnya. Terutama, menurut saya, semakin banyak postingan yang hanya berupa celetukan seperti: *wah, ok, siiip, wk wk wk*, atau sekadar deretan *ikon smiley*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :P   ::   ::  . 

Beberapa postingan yang tadinya asyik dibaca karena informasinya jadi tenggelam oleh celetukan yang gak perlu lagi itu.  

Melalui forum ini, demi kenyamanan bersama, perkenankan saya mengimbau untuk para sahabat penggemar koi agar menjadikan forum ini sebagai ruang yang berguna untuk saling berbagi pengetahuan, pengalaman, informasi, bertukar koleksi, menjual dan melelang. Tentu forum ini juga untuk bertegur sapa dan berkabar, tapi -- untuk kenyamanan bersama -- sebaiknya TIDAK MEMAKSAKAN DIRI UNTUK MENGISI SEMUA THREAD FORUM. 

Demikian dari saya yang sungguh-sungguh masih pemula, mohon maaf jika ada kata-kata yang tidak berkenan di mata sahabat semua. Imbauan ini tidak mengikat, karena di atas semua itu, mengutip motto Zen Nippon Airinkai dari Dr. Takeo Kuroki: *Friendship through scales*.

----------


## chivas

kl gbr tuyul kyk punya om itu boleh....

----------


## budidjo

setuju sekali oom.

----------


## bang2

Setujuuuuuuuuuuu.... tapi sekali2 boleh dong...supaya segar

----------


## Begichu

yup..saya uda membatasi diri kok om.
mampir ke smua thread hanya utk membaca.
dan ke tmpt ngobrol buat ngobrol. hehe..




*aman deh gw pkknya*

----------


## arungtasik

> kl gbr tuyul kyk punya om itu boleh....


Signature saya ini namanya The Dancing Baby ato "Baby Cha-Cha" Oom. Bukan tuyul. Ini karakter tiga dimensi yang sangat terkenal di dunia komputer, untuk menguji kemampuan rendering gambar komputer Anda. Jadi, bukan bayi nakal seperti om Danu....

Soal celetukan-celetukan itu, saya gak melarang lo Oom. Gak punya kuasa saya untuk itu. Cuma himbauan aja.  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

waduh .kena deh.
sory ya om arungtasik.   ::

----------


## arungtasik

> waduh .kena deh.
> sory ya om arungtasik.



Gak nunjuk siapa-siapa oom. Saya juga sering nyeletuk begitu kok. Cuma lama-lama kok jadi kebanyakan....   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

siaaaappp........om

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo di thread regional sendiri boleh kan om?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

kalo di regional bebas ya om....khan bukan area yg serius.....

----------


## panoramix

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> waduh .kena deh.
> sory ya om arungtasik.  
> 
> 
> 
> Gak nunjuk siapa-siapa oom. Saya juga sering nyeletuk begitu kok. Cuma lama-lama kok jadi kebanyakan....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

nah yang diatas saya ini termasuk yang salah neh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> nah yang diatas saya ini termasuk yang salah neh


makanya....abis ditegur malah diulang lagi.....udh2 jgn ngerecoki thread2.......

----------


## achmad

setuju om, kadang kita membuka satu thread berharap mendapatkan suatu tambahan ilmu atau informasinya, taunya begitu dibuka yang tampak hanya wah, ok, siiip, wk wk wk, atau sekadar deretan ikon smiley             .

----------


## chivas

> Signature saya ini namanya The Dancing Baby ato "Baby Cha-Cha" Oom. Bukan tuyul. Ini karakter tiga dimensi yang sangat terkenal di dunia komputer, untuk menguji kemampuan rendering gambar komputer Anda. Jadi, bukan bayi nakal seperti om Danu....


guru nya kan om Tomi.... :P

----------


## INdragonZ

muuph om.... saya akui.... itu sering saya lakukan....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TSA

Uneg2 newbie
Dulu kalau kita tertarik sama topik tertentu .....kita buka.......isinya +/- 80% postingan yg berhubungan dg judulnya ...... 20% sisanya .... guyonan & celetukan .......

Sekarang .........ampuuuuuuun ....... porsinya jadi bergeser  ...... porsi yg behubungan dengan judul topik menurun .....sementara porsi guyonan & celetukan naik ......CMIIW ..........bahkan di thread yg harusnya serius seperti lelang,  jual, penyakit dll ......... padahal sudah disediakan wadah buat ngobrol dan chatting

Saya tidak tahu .....mana yg lebih baik ......di FORUM KOIS ini....... diskusi KOI sekali2 guyonan atau ......guyonan sekali2 diskusi mengenai koi.......kita semua member yg akan menentukan dan memberi warna ..........

Mohon maaf ini hanya uneg2 newbie yg juga suka guyonan tapi masih perlu banyak belajar koi dari forum KOIS tercinta ......

Regards
Tsa

----------


## abahnasr

saya sepakat dengan om TSA, postingan sekarang malah antara judul dengan isinya malah udah nggak nyambung..
tapi sy fikir juga itu harus di benahi... tapi kalo guyon sih no problem... cuma yang penting moderatornya yang harus menjadi pengatur jalannya postingan... gitu om..  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> saya sepakat dengan om TSA, postingan sekarang malah antara judul dengan isinya malah udah nggak nyambung..
> tapi sy fikir juga itu harus di benahi... tapi kalo guyon sih no problem... cuma *yang penting moderatornya yang harus menjadi pengatur jalannya postingan... gitu om..*




ini usulan dan sekaligus kritik membangun untuk para moderator..sebenarnya moderator punya wewenang utk menghapus (bila perlu) postingan yg tdk ada hubungannya dg topik..

Terima kasih Abah..

----------


## ronyandry

Mumpung bisa sumbang saran nih   ::   ::   ::  
Saat ini hampir disemua thread menggunakan bahasa daerah yang terutama nubie sendiri ngak ngerti nih   ::   ::   ::  
Padahal dalam thread2 tersebut nubie bisa dapat ilmu baru kalau nubie ngerti   ::   ::  
Ada baiknya penggunaan bahasa daerah dapat dilakukan dalam thread region sehingga berbalas pantun dengan baik   ::   ::  
Mohon maaf bila terdapat kesalahan dalam penyampaian

----------


## KARHOMA

just want to say setuju ...

----------


## SUNU

> just want to say setuju ...



Om KARHOMA jangan pake bahasa daerah dooong... :P

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> just want to say setuju ...
> 
> 
> 
> Om KARHOMA jangan pake bahasa daerah dooong... :P


wah om karhoma koq kena di thread ini seh....  ::   ::

----------


## hery

Setuju sekali untuk sarannya.Memang sebetulnya benar kalau dikatakan mutunya menurun dengan adanya celetukan celetukan,padahal tujuan kita adalah menaikan kwalitas maupun kwantitas forum kita tercinta ini. Bravo Koi,s.

----------


## paimo

sekedar tambah usul.....
kalo dithread ada keterangan yg mengharuskan tertulis dg bhs inggris tolong diterjemahkan sekalian....aku gak mudeng bahasa inggris...
aku cinta.....aku cinta....aku cinta indonesiaaaaaaaaaa..........

----------


## cantonguy

Jadi moderator kudu utk beri peringatan yg terlalu sering posting hal2 yg melenceng terlalu jauh dari posting (alias nge-junk)  ::   ::   :: 
Ato nge-banned member yg masi bandel   ::   ::   ::  

Moderator2 cuman mampu jalankan apa yg disetujui para anggota di sini ..... alias jadi kuli-nya anggota   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Jadi moderator kudu utk beri peringatan yg terlalu sering posting hal2 yg melenceng terlalu jauh dari posting (alias nge-junk)   
> Ato nge-banned member yg masi bandel     
> 
> Moderator2 cuman mampu jalankan apa yg disetujui para anggota di sini ..... alias jadi kuli-nya anggota


yah ..... setuju aja ... tapi pasti moderator-moderator yang juga hanya ditunjuk paksa merasa tidak enakan ... apalagi orang indo ... muter2 baru sampe ... tapi di lain pihak audience dan mutu posting-an menurun ... gimana yah enaknya

saling mengingatkan kalo udah melenceng jauh?
melenceng sedikit gak pa pa lah   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Moderator2 cuman mampu jalankan apa yg disetujui para anggota di sini ..... alias jadi kuli-nya anggota


lho moderator juga seperti anggota DPR ya?
jadi pelayan ya ( kalau jawa batur )  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by cantonguy
> 
> 
> Moderator2 cuman mampu jalankan apa yg disetujui para anggota di sini ..... alias jadi kuli-nya anggota   
> 
> 
> lho moderator juga seperti anggota DPR ya?
> jadi pelayan ya ( kalau jawa batur )



awas gajah .... kamu udah dudukin koi, mau di dudukin om canton yah?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by cantonguy
> 
> ...


huzzz pindah.   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Om Bunta, Koi-nya penyet tu.... Tinggal tambahin sambal saja, pasti uenakkkk....   ::   wuzzzzzzzzz...............

Kalau usul saya sih, kalau mau tulis bahasa daerah harus di "forum regional".
Kalau di "forum utama" tetap bahasa Indonesia.

----------


## PutNus

> Signature saya ini namanya The Dancing Baby ato "Baby Cha-Cha" Oom. Bukan tuyul. Ini karakter tiga dimensi yang sangat terkenal di dunia komputer, untuk menguji kemampuan rendering gambar komputer Anda. Jadi, bukan bayi nakal seperti om Danu....
> 
> Soal celetukan-celetukan itu, saya gak melarang lo Oom. Gak punya kuasa saya untuk itu. Cuma himbauan aja.  :P  :P


Saking sukanya saya kepada"_tuyul"_ nya Pak Tomi , sampai sampai saya copy dan dijadiin avatar saya di FB.....tapi gak bisa dancing yah?
BTW saya akuuur bangget dekh dengan himbauannya Pak Tomi semoga himbauan yang tak mengikat itu bisa di perhatikan, terserah mau di ikuti atau tidak, namanya juga himbauan   ::  
*Kadang saya merasa kurang sreg juga terhadap ditemukan kata himbauan dinegeri ini, dimana aturan yang mengikat saja banyak yang dilanggar....apalagi himbauan yah....!*

----------


## PutNus

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> 
> Signature saya ini namanya The Dancing Baby ato "Baby Cha-Cha" Oom. Bukan tuyul. Ini karakter tiga dimensi yang sangat terkenal di dunia komputer, untuk menguji kemampuan rendering gambar komputer Anda. Jadi, bukan bayi nakal seperti om Danu....
> 
> Soal celetukan-celetukan itu, saya gak melarang lo Oom. Gak punya kuasa saya untuk itu. Cuma himbauan aja.  :P  :P
> 
> 
> Saking sukanya saya kepada"_tuyul"_ nya Pak Tomi , sampai sampai saya copy dan dijadiin avatar saya di FB.....tapi gak bisa dancing yah?
> BTW saya akuuur bangget dekh dengan himbauannya Pak Tomi semoga himbauan Pak Tomi Yang tidak mengikat itu berkenan mendapatkan perhatian rekan rekan.*KADANG SAYA PRIBADI MERASA KURANG SREG DENGAN DITEMUKANNYA KATA HIMBAUAN DINEGERI TERCINTA INI, NEGERI DIMANA ATURAN YANG MENGIKAT SAJA SERING DIABAIKAN, APALAGI YANG NAMANYA HIM-BAU-AN YAH*![/b]

----------


## ad666

> Sahabat-sahabat, para penggemar koi... Belakangan ini forum kian ramai, anggota forum sudah menuju angka 1.700. Fantastis.
> 
> Hanya satu hal yang menurut saya agak meresahkan: rasanya mutu postingan di forum ini semakin menurun kualitasnya. Terutama, menurut saya, semakin banyak postingan yang hanya berupa celetukan seperti: *wah, ok, siiip, wk wk wk*, atau sekadar deretan *ikon smiley*           :P    . 
> 
> Beberapa postingan yang tadinya asyik dibaca karena informasinya jadi tenggelam oleh celetukan yang gak perlu lagi itu.  
> 
> Melalui forum ini, demi kenyamanan bersama, perkenankan saya mengimbau untuk para sahabat penggemar koi agar menjadikan forum ini sebagai ruang yang berguna untuk saling berbagi pengetahuan, pengalaman, informasi, bertukar koleksi, menjual dan melelang. Tentu forum ini juga untuk bertegur sapa dan berkabar, tapi -- untuk kenyamanan bersama -- sebaiknya TIDAK MEMAKSAKAN DIRI UNTUK MENGISI SEMUA THREAD FORUM. 
> 
> Demikian dari saya yang sungguh-sungguh masih pemula, mohon maaf jika ada kata-kata yang tidak berkenan di mata sahabat semua. Imbauan ini tidak mengikat, karena di atas semua itu, mengutip motto Zen Nippon Airinkai dari Dr. Takeo Kuroki: *Friendship through scales*.


ups. . . siap om . .  segala cletukan hanya untuk topik obrolan . . .

----------


## seven7colour

> ups. . . siap om . .  segala cletukan hanya untuk topik obrolan . . .


Siap om.....   ::

----------


## chester

Setuju sekali dengan mazhabnya Mr. Lebang and Dr. Kuroki, hampir sejajar mereka berdua itu kalau dipikir-pikir   ::   ::  

By the way, kalau hoby koi sudah seperti hobby perangko, saling bertukar koleksi, asyik juga ya oom Tom? Asal jangan bertukar virus saja he he he ..  

Tosai2 graha taman yang calon Superior Champion B masa depan growthnya OK oom?   ::   ::  
12 tahun lagi kalau diterawang2 bisa GC B tuh   ::  

Cheers

----------


## Soegianto

ide bgs ...setuju...
kalau yg mau ok.icon dll sebetulnya sdh ada di warung kopi yok ramai2 kesana

----------


## mrbunta

> ide bgs ...setuju...
> kalau yg mau ok.icon dll sebetulnya sdh ada di warung kopi yok ramai2 kesana


wuik baru liat footnote nya om soegianto. banyak banget member id nya   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ide bgs ...setuju...
> kalau yg mau ok.icon dll sebetulnya sdh ada di warung kopi yok ramai2 kesana
> 
> 
> wuik baru liat footnote nya om soegianto. banyak banget member id nya


ayo om bunta...jgn mau kalah sama om sugi donk....om sugi tapi belum punya id member nya bonex......  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ada pak number bonex nya 007  ::

----------


## Soegianto

jam oprasinya .gak kasih tahu takut di pergokin  ::

----------


## troy

bonex ID 007 resmi menjadi milik om sugi....silahkan dicantumkan di avatar om.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> bonex ID 007 resmi menjadi milik om sugi....silahkan dicantumkan di avatar om.....


 *Om Soegianto is our 007*

----------


## troy

congratulation for becoming bonex member.....your id is 007

----------


## seven7colour

> congratulation for becoming bonex member.....your id is 007


*Om Troy nomor berapa?*
Om Soegianto nomor 007, nomor 001-006 siapa? aku nomor 777 aja deh....

----------


## mrbunta

wuahhhhhhh om sugi udah jadi BONEX mania 007
aku pake 009 aja ya  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Sahabat-sahabat, para penggemar koi... Belakangan ini forum kian ramai, anggota forum sudah menuju angka 1.700. Fantastis.
> 
> Hanya satu hal yang menurut saya agak meresahkan: rasanya mutu postingan di forum ini semakin menurun kualitasnya. Terutama, menurut saya, semakin banyak postingan yang hanya berupa celetukan seperti: *wah, ok, siiip, wk wk wk*, atau sekadar deretan *ikon smiley*
> Beberapa postingan yang tadinya asyik dibaca karena informasinya jadi tenggelam oleh celetukan yang gak perlu lagi itu.  
> 
> Melalui forum ini, demi kenyamanan bersama, perkenankan saya mengimbau untuk para sahabat penggemar koi agar menjadikan forum ini sebagai ruang yang berguna untuk saling berbagi pengetahuan, pengalaman, informasi, bertukar koleksi, menjual dan melelang. Tentu forum ini juga untuk bertegur sapa dan berkabar, tapi -- untuk kenyamanan bersama -- sebaiknya TIDAK MEMAKSAKAN DIRI UNTUK MENGISI SEMUA THREAD FORUM. 
> 
> Demikian dari saya yang sungguh-sungguh masih pemula, mohon maaf jika ada kata-kata yang tidak berkenan di mata sahabat semua. Imbauan ini tidak mengikat, karena di atas semua itu, mengutip motto Zen Nippon Airinkai dari Dr. Takeo Kuroki: *Friendship through scales*.


saya tiba2 dapat ide nih.... gimana kalau ada member yang menyalahi aturan, dikenai hukuman.... misalnya post-nya dikurangi...

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> Sahabat-sahabat, para penggemar koi... Belakangan ini forum kian ramai, anggota forum sudah menuju angka 1.700. Fantastis.
> 
> Hanya satu hal yang menurut saya agak meresahkan: rasanya mutu postingan di forum ini semakin menurun kualitasnya. Terutama, menurut saya, semakin banyak postingan yang hanya berupa celetukan seperti: *wah, ok, siiip, wk wk wk*, atau sekadar deretan *ikon smiley*
> Beberapa postingan yang tadinya asyik dibaca karena informasinya jadi tenggelam oleh celetukan yang gak perlu lagi itu.  
> 
> Melalui forum ini, demi kenyamanan bersama, perkenankan saya mengimbau untuk para sahabat penggemar koi agar menjadikan forum ini sebagai ruang yang berguna untuk saling berbagi pengetahuan, pengalaman, informasi, bertukar koleksi, menjual dan melelang. Tentu forum ini juga untuk bertegur sapa dan berkabar, tapi -- untuk kenyamanan bersama -- sebaiknya TIDAK MEMAKSAKAN DIRI UNTUK MENGISI SEMUA THREAD FORUM. 
> 
> ...


Bukan postnya yang dikurangi tapi ada Sub-Moderator pengawas yang jadi wasit....dan bertugas menjaga seluruh thread yang ada dalam pengawasannya

----------


## seven7colour

Ayo siapa mau jadi Sub-Moderator

----------


## Soegianto

di pinalti kabur ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  ::

----------


## troy

> wuahhhhhhh om sugi udah jadi BONEX mania 007
> aku pake 009 aja ya


saya 008 aja

----------


## troy

kayaknya mr bunta cocok dech menempati jabatan sub moderator....

----------


## seven7colour

> di pinalti kabur ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 Maafin daku yah.....
Om Troy anda kena , habis bandel sih....

----------


## mrbunta

> kayaknya mr bunta cocok dech menempati jabatan sub moderator....


huz. aku iki bonex sejati  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kayaknya mr bunta cocok dech menempati jabatan sub moderator....
> 
> 
> huz. aku iki bonex sejati


khan gak ada salah nya kalo salah satu moderator diwakili sama bonex....om bunta dulu udh dicariin om karom lho...

----------


## mrbunta

kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## seven7colour

> kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Om Bunta Kabur Lagi......

----------


## h3ln1k

iya saya kemaren udah mempromosikan om bunta jadi moderator mungkin bentar lagi SK nya keluar neh   ::

----------


## tenonx

kalo jadi moderator harus lebih bijaksana lho om Bun   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> iya saya kemaren udah mempromosikan om bunta jadi moderator mungkin bentar lagi SK nya keluar neh


wah...kalo saya tinggal nunggu acara makan2 nya aja.....

----------


## mrbunta

> kalo jadi moderator harus lebih bijaksana lho om Bun


iya harus bijaksana. nanti para bonex. posting e tak hapus semua. jadi aku tok yg GC   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> kalo jadi moderator harus lebih bijaksana lho om Bun   
> 
> 
> iya harus bijaksana. nanti para bonex. posting e tak hapus semua. jadi aku tok yg GC


wuih...wuih....horor..........kaburrr ah.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> kalo jadi moderator harus lebih bijaksana lho om Bun   
> 
> 
> iya harus bijaksana. nanti para bonex. posting e tak hapus semua. jadi aku tok yg GC


BAHAYA

----------

